# Useful tactics vs BA



## Jay86 (Nov 29, 2010)

Hey, I am a new returning player to warhammer 40k I have a chaos space marine army, a friend of mine has recently started collecting blood angels, just wondering if there are any usefully units or tactics for taking care of the Death Company those guys are hard as nails. Cheers for any help


----------



## Leper Messiah (Mar 9, 2008)

I play a slaanesh/tzeentch CSM army against a BA player frequently & rarely lose. See, there's a lot of scary furious charge, fnp, fearless going round with BA, but they're expensive and often few. Fc and fnp don't make a lick a difference when u hit em with ap1/2 or str8, so bring plasma cannon oblits, and dudes like defilers, blastmasters etc for instant death blasts. Kill a few and there's often not many left To be too scary since they're so pricey, but they die as easily as a cheap ork to ap3 or high str guns.
If they're jumppack focused (like my opponent) then lash works wonders.
Basically with csm's good heavy support you'll do ok. 
With BA's accurate deepstriking u can't avoid cc, so counterattack with DP, or sacrifice then shoot so they're too few in the unit to make a difference, if any survive. Bring big guns though, I once hit a unit of dc with almost 30 bolter equivalent shots from rapid firing 1ksons, pm, and noise marines in one turn only to fell one guy due largely to fnp, and then got raped by the subsequent charge. Shoot them before thy get close instead
Another shitty thing about BA is their fast vehicles. Another reason why a snooty army is good, because you're almost always hitting at a 6 to hit in cc with their vehicles zooming around and firing at 12 inches. Guns don't care if tanks move fast, so shoot em, and if they do slow down for a turn, hit em with an mc in cc.
Melta-toting outflanking chosen in a rhino are cheap and effective anti zoomtank too.
Hope this all makes sense, iPhones and beer don't equate to easy posts


----------



## Leper Messiah (Mar 9, 2008)

On topic though, how is he bringing his DC? LR, rhino, jpack? I just don't seem to find them that scary, and always seem to get them with an ap2/3 blast b4 they're a worry (except for that one time). In the new codex they're not as good as they used to be. It's the swarms of squads with chalice chaplains (or whatever those fc & fnp-giving gits are) that annoy


----------



## jc40kba (Sep 27, 2010)

i run a death company in my ba list they are a scary unit on the charge but apart from there extras there still just marines just dont let them get the charge or just shoot the shit out them n that should sort them out


----------



## Barfy (Dec 30, 2010)

J big man is that you lol!!! It's a me Arfan. So that's why you brought Oblits the last time we played which I forgot to kill with my Assualt squad ( Yeah I'm still going on about how stupid I am lol). 

Anyways hi guys  I send 11x DC with 2x Infernus, 3x PW, a Powerfist and a thunderhammer: a Reclusiarch with Infernus pistol a DC Dread. All in/attached to a Storm Raven right up his ...

Go on help him, I want a challenge


----------



## Jay86 (Nov 29, 2010)

I do believe i am undefeated against you arfy, jeff the defiler loves blowing holes in you ha ha


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Blow the Storm Raven into a cloud of flaming shrapnel on turn 1, and then more or less ignore them until they get close to you, and then blast them with everything.

If you can field a unit of vanilla terminators with MoS in a Land Raider then that'll work well too. If you get the charge you're striking first with large numbers of power weapons which Death Company hate.


----------



## Barfy (Dec 30, 2010)

Jay that's because nearly all our games are draws :laugh: Well you beat me and Andy on kill points last night but my Stormraven didn't come until it did so automatically and I promptly got 4 kills in that turn 

Sethis the Stormraven would never get blown up first turn. If I'm not going first it goes in to reserve although we usually only start with 1 troop choice on the table each and reserve everything else to keep things interesting. 

My luck will change with reserves someday Jay, and then the universe shall be mine!!!! What I mean the Emporer's universe. Don't look at me like that... I'm no heretic...


----------



## Jay86 (Nov 29, 2010)

You are just no match for the might of chaos little one.

Yea destroying the stormraven is a must it carries almost half his army. Once thats taken care of i can just shoot them, i usually take a squad of 5 terminators with lord.weilding a slanesh demon weapon but gavin my champ a MoS might be good too letting the whole unit hit first cheers


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

DC arn't really that scary to be perfectly honest. I charged a 10 man unit with Kharn and 8 Berzerkers and wiped the lot of them out on the charge. Similarly, Oblits are also a good choice (and perhaps your best if he uses a Stormraven to deploy them) so you can use the lascannons to blow up the Stormraven, then switch to Plasma for the kill


----------



## Leper Messiah (Mar 9, 2008)

Haha Jeff the defiler! Mine is called jeffery, and I thought I was being original. Backed up by Kevin the DP and Edgar the oblit who likes to kill his mates with plasma cannon scatter.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Dawnstar said:


> DC arn't really that scary to be perfectly honest. I charged a 10 man unit with Kharn and 8 Berzerkers and wiped the lot of them out on the charge. Similarly, Oblits are also a good choice (and perhaps your best if he uses a Stormraven to deploy them) so you can use the lascannons to blow up the Stormraven, then switch to Plasma for the kill


Wait what you charged a DC with a vastly better close combat squad with a Special Character close combat monster and wiped them out? Tell me it isn't so?

I charged Kharn and 8 Beserkers with Angaron and his 12 Bloodthister retinue and wiped them all out on the charge, Zerker's are rubbish clearly.


----------



## Barfy (Dec 30, 2010)

Jay86 said:


> I do believe i am undefeated against you arfy, jeff the defiler loves blowing holes in you ha ha





Jay86 said:


> You are just no match for the might of chaos little one.
> 
> Yea destroying the stormraven is a must it carries almost half his army. Once thats taken care of i can just shoot them, i usually take a squad of 5 terminators with lord.weilding a slanesh demon weapon but gavin my champ a MoS might be good too letting the whole unit hit first cheers


You're not undefeated anymore are ye big 'un!!! Oh yeah and has Jeff stopped crying yet? It was a beating he took after he charged my assualt squad lol

So... when do you want a rematch so I can slap Jeff again?


----------



## Barfy (Dec 30, 2010)

Aramoro said:


> Wait what you charged a DC with a vastly better close combat squad with a Special Character close combat monster and wiped them out? Tell me it isn't so?
> 
> I charged Kharn and 8 Beserkers with Angaron and his 12 Bloodthister retinue and wiped them all out on the charge, Zerker's are rubbish clearly.


I'm new but in my experience when it comes to close combat specialsts it's all the same. He who charges wins. The easiest way to make sure I usually get the charge is by using transport like Stormravens and Land Raider variants


----------



## Barfy (Dec 30, 2010)

Leper Messiah said:


> Haha Jeff the defiler! Mine is called jeffery, and I thought I was being original. Backed up by Kevin the DP and Edgar the oblit who likes to kill his mates with plasma cannon scatter.


That's prettty funny, Edgar suits his name because he's ugly and slow :laugh:


----------



## Jay86 (Nov 29, 2010)

Great minds think alike.


----------

